# Singing by ear help.



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I could use some help identifying the notes in two cadenzas not specified in the score.

The first is the cadenza at the end of Il Balen del Suo Sorriso (but before Per Me Ora Fatale). I would like to sing it the way Dmitry Hvorostovsky does, as I can not make the cadenza for the life of me sound in any way musical as it is written in the score as provided by the sheet musis library project.






the second isn't a cadenza per se, but he seems to deviate from what is written in the score on the second repeat.
in stead of going up he goes back down and I think he ends of the tonic (F) but I'm not sure some how i get confused, I'm talking about the last part right before the corus comes back in for the last time.






thanks.

edit: scrap that about the chorous i was getting his 2 arias confused. I meant to say just the last few notes of rendition of the song. it differs from the sheet music as found on international sheet music library project.

Thanks again.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Did you post the right links here? You seem to be asking about Hvorostovsky, but the links are to the guy in your "What is this song?" thread..


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry about that.

Here are the links:





Dmitri hvorostovsky singing Il Balen Del Suo Sorriso from Il Trovatore





Ulrich Cold singing In Diesen Heilgen Hallen from Bergman's production of Mozart's The Magic Flute


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

For the Mozart, the orginal key is E. In the Bergman clip the tuning is low, I think it's actually closer to Eb. Anyway, if we stick to E major, he sings from the B (as in the score) then A, F#, E. You're right that he sings 'down to the tonic' instead of 'up to the tonic'. I guess he wanted to end low. What's important is that he 'skips' the G# on the way down, maybe that was the confusing part.

That's it for now, going to bed soon.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

obwan said:


> Singing by ear help.


It would probably be easier to just use your mouth, no?


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Norse: Lol, what threw me off was thinking the piece was in F major. I got confused having memorized this and Sarastro's other aria O Isis Und Osiris some years ago, which is indeed in F major, and the fact that both songs have the same low note, an F, had me thinking that both were in F major, even after I had downloaded the pdf for reference, when I glanced at it to see what note he was going down to, I was so familiar with the tune I never even noticed the key signature. But Thanks! you've put me straight and now I can sing along to the youtube at least and hit the low e. 

Couchie: Singing with mouth (and lungs and diaphragm etc etc) by ear.


edit: that is both songs have the same low note in the score. I wonder why mozart did that? He probably assumed that most basso profundo's playing the part would automatically improvise the way Ulrich Cold did and just let it be optional. I think it provides more resolution that way and I can't imagine Mozart not having thought of that.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Update: Mr Hvorostovski's cadenza begins at about 2:44. Thank you.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

Bump......


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

People might not be bothered to write out every single note of that.. Maybe you could pinpoint a little more what you are unsure about?


----------

